

I have some weird virus that redirects Facebook to Myspace - cool-RR
http://facebook.com

======
iamdave
Looks completely fine to me. How about some context?

~~~
cool-RR
Seems to be only on my computer. It sends to MySpace. Also, when I follow a
link to a profile of a friend of mine in Facebook, it redirects to a profile
of some random kid in MySpace.

~~~
iamdave
Then perhaps, and maybe this is just a shot in the dark, someone has managed
to fiddle around with your host files.

